# Kobe decision expected to come with much drama at midnight



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

According to ESPN.com insider, we'll have our decision in 6 hours and 7 minutes......

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1838792


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Let's go Clippers


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> According to ESPN.com insider, we'll have our decision in 6 hours and 7 minutes......
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1838792


at the same trade the shaq trade starts to go through

I think Kobe did this on purpose. Laker fans got upset when shaq stole Rudy T's minute to say he would accept a trade to the heat, now Kobe wants to steal Shaq's moment when the trade will finally go through. Its not a coincidence


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Let's go Clippers


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Laker fans have to watch Kobe play in the same city in a different uniform...I will laugh. And laugh and laugh and laugh...

...as you might imagine.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I wonder how he'll announce it. Probably hire a streaker to run across Minute Maid Park during the ASG with a #8 Lakers jersey painted on his torso, then a plane fly overhead with "Kobe Bryant chooses to resign with the Lakers" fluttering behind it.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope he chooses the Clippers.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

i predict he's signing with the lakers...he will get much more spotlight as a laker. i don't know why he won't just come out and say it....the dude just craves attention.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> i predict he's signing with the lakers...he will get much more spotlight as a laker. i don't know why he won't just come out and say it....the dude just craves attention.


I'm not sure where he'll go. He's really left us in the dark on this one.

Lakers, of course.

But wherever he decides to go, I'm positive of one thing. He'll cry at his press conference.


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

rawse,



> But wherever he decides to go, I'm positive of one thing. He'll cry at his press conference.


dude....gotta give you props...that was pretty hilarious!!!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> If Laker fans have to watch Kobe play in the same city in a different uniform...I will laugh. And laugh and laugh and laugh...
> 
> ...as you might imagine.


but i seriously doubt this- you will be laughing? literally _laughing_? you might _want_ to laugh- and if you were in the company of some of your favourite least favourite laker fans from these boards, you'd force a laugh, no question- but i don't think you're being true to yourself by claiming that you would objectively find enough humour in the clippers-kobe story to produce sidesplitting and uncontrollable laughter in the corner of your own bedroom/living room/computer lab/office space/whereveryouare.

the "lol" and "rotflmao" terminology is fun, but also greatly exaggerated. i don't think any of it is remotely true- ever- and can only see it as an "antagonist's tool" (as there is no shortage of those in the modern age).

to be perfectly honest, i think we're all typing at our desks with decidedly stern and "boring" looks on our faces- whether the words being typed are "*[email protected]! you!", "lmao", "you're so sweet" or "i will laugh. and laugh. and laugh... as you might imagine". 

rotflmao.

peace 

(sorry, i'm just killing time- though not _literally_. i don't know if that can be done literally...etc.)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> But wherever he decides to go, I'm positive of one thing. He'll cry at his press conference.


Dude, why do you hate him so much?

No surprise that jc76 is the one who thinks it's hilarious...


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> but i seriously doubt this- you will be laughing? literally _laughing_? you might _want_ to laugh- and if you were in the company of some of your favourite least favourite laker fans from these boards, you'd force a laugh, no question- but i don't think you're being true to yourself by claiming that you would objectively find enough humour in the clippers-kobe story to produce sidesplitting and uncontrollable laughter in the corner of your own bedroom/living room/computer lab/office space/whereveryouare.
> ...


No I don't think you get it.....I will literally spend two minutes on my ouch convulsing in legitimate laughter if Kobe goes to the clippers.

How could you not laugh if you hate Kobe and the Lakers.

One of two things happens. Lakers will get left with nothing. One of two things will happen with Kobe:

1. He fails miserably. He becomes the poster child for NOT CHASING MJ and he gets mocked constantly, mostly by Laker writers.

2. He succeeds and the Clippers forever pass the Lakers as an organization. Think about it.....say LAC wins a ring with Kobe? Why go to the Lakers over the clippers in free agency then? LAL would be the team sucking for the next five years and guess what.....LAC has the same women, same weather....cause they play in the same town!

I will then come to the keyboard and spend probably 12 hours just making Jamel Irief's life miserable LOL. 

*BUT, none of this matters unless he signs with LAC. And I will say right now I expect 60-40 LAL. NOW I am not predicting he'll sign with LAC, but I am saying there is a chance. Irief and EHL believe there is no chance, so there are grounds to taunt them. if he does sign with LAC*


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, why do you hate him so much?
> ...


LOL why is it so hard for you to understand that outside of LA....most people think Stu Lantz is unbearable and an idiot. That's the problem with LA fans man. Most fans in other places know that their homer notions die when you leave the area.....but LA fans think that people outside of LA should feel the way that they are indoctrinated into feeling by Lantz.

LMFAO @ Lantz.....he actually will argue vigorously with anyone who says that the 1992 Bulls could beat any Kobe-Shaq title team. They'd beat all three.

Yes Damian.....people outside LA feel about as different regarding Kobe from people in LA as night and day. 

People hate him so much because of his fans, and pro-Kobe media and their arrogance. Then you look at him and the things he does and says on-off the court and you want to shreak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There is a good chance that Kobe could go to the Clippers, I'd say it's 60-40, Lakers as well.

How would taunting Jamel and EHL help you? It would just make you look like a *edited: No personal attacks*.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> People hate him so much because of his fans, and pro-Kobe media and their arrogance. Then you look at him and the things he does and says on-off the court and you want to shreak.


Things he says? 

You hate him because of the media? Wow, that is really pathetic. There are people on this board who have as much passion (maybe more) for McGrady than people do for Kobe. Yet, I have no problem with T-Mac. I think he's a great player and it's fun to watch the guy play. Why do some people have to act like little children and make fun of players no matter what they do?

Can't you just acknowledge that they're extremely talented and leave it at that?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If I see Mitch Kupchak on the news talking about how they lost Kobe and Shaq, I'll laugh.

If I see Caron Butler being rated by Lakers fans as a future top 5 player, I'll laugh.

If I see a Lakers highlight sometime in February 20 games under .500 that features Rush and Medvedenko, I'll laugh.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> There is a good chance that Kobe could go to the Clippers, I'd say it's 60-40, Lakers as well.
> 
> How would taunting<b> Jamel and EHL </b>help you? It would just make you look like a *edited*.


No it wouldn't...TO YOU it would. To non-Laker lovers not so much. 

<b>They are two of the most arrogant people ive ever observed in my life......

Now would I taunt them directly? No....</b><font color=blue>(THAT is as direct as one gets! No more!)</font> :nonono: that would make me a flaming A-Hole.

Would I dissect the situation without addressing them? Yes.

Would I put up numerous threads about all the subtopics? Yes.

And I would do so knowing how much it would infuriate them . Indirect taunting is a special thing Damian. It's a way to be happy and know that people you don't like are unhappy .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> If I see Mitch Kupchak on the news talking about how they lost Kobe and Shaq, I'll laugh.
> 
> If I see Caron Butler being rated by Lakers fans as a future top 5 player, I'll laugh.
> ...


If I see a woman with a sign that says, "I'm really a dude!" on her head, I'll laugh.

If I see a rich guy get kicked in the *** by a bum, I'll laugh.

If I see Vlade Divac and Shaquille O'Neal slow-dancing with each other, I'll laugh.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> And I would do so knowing how much it would infuriate them . Indirect taunting is a special thing Damian. It's a way to be happy and know that people you don't like are unhappy .


You enjoy making people unhappy over the internet? Wow, that's sad. Maybe I'll have more pity for you next time I read one of those posts.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Things he says?
> ...


Once again you have no cognitive skills.

I said "people" hate him. I can't stand him. I don't go so far as to HATE him.....he isn't worth it. Nobody is unless they like kill someone in your family. 

I do acknowledge that Kobe is a great player. When have you heard me say he wasn't? 

My arguments are mostly with his fans over HOW great they view him.

I've said on repeated occasion that Kobe is the 3rd best SG ever and I'd take him over McGrady any day. McGrady doesn't deserve the respect I give Kobe by talking about him good or bad. McGrady will be less remembered than Bernard King after the fact.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You enjoy making people unhappy over the internet? Wow, that's sad. Maybe I'll have more pity for you next time I read one of those posts.


We all come here with some sort of motivation. You are no different.

Jamel said to me once "you hate the Lakers....I will make their victories more unenjoyable for you".....my motivation is no different. It's unhappiness in the same context. It isn't what you're trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If Kobe signs with the Clippers, and anyone happens to legitimately laugh at that time, there's something wrong with them.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> If Kobe signs with the Clippers, and anyone happens to legitimately laugh at that time, there's something wrong with them.


Your opinion.....I say if you can watch Charles Smith get blocked 5 times in game 5 of the Eastern Conference finals in 1993 without bursting into laughter there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> We all come here with some sort of motivation. You are no different.
> ...


And Jamel has what to do with this? I couldn't care less what he said.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again you have no cognitive skills.
> ...


:whatever: 

So, by hating on Kobe and the Lakers...you're showing them respect, and by not hating on T-Mac and the Rockets/Magic...you're disrespecting them? Wow, you have some messed up morals, buddy...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> No surprise that jc76 is the one who thinks it's hilarious...


I thought it was a funny comment. It fit nicely both the fact that Bryant cried in two other high profile moments, as well as the fact that he seems to like to ham it up a bit.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> :whatever:
> ...


LOL ok. I respect the Lakers enough to recognize them. I dont' even recognize Tmac......he's a poor man's bernard king.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> And Jamel has what to do with this? I couldn't care less what he said.


LOL funny you're allowed to be so disrespectful and make countless insulting observations about me.....but I call you defensive and get suspended. Oh well.

We were talking about my attitude TOWARD Jamel.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Kobe doesn't cry, he has a blinking problem. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL funny you're allowed to be so disrespectful and make countless insulting observations about me.....but I call you defensive and get suspended. Oh well.
> ...


Hey...I don't initiate the attacks, I just fight them off.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey...I don't initiate the attacks, I just fight them off.


LOL OOOOOK. I'm starting to think you might be The Rifleman's little brother


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Lakers with Kobe might be my least favourite team.

Clippers with Kobe would be one of my favourite teams.

Please Kobe, make the right decision, for the good of the NBA.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

If you have issues or a complaint about a user please contact a mod or admin thru PM, not on a public forum -Jamel


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

If Kobe signs with the Clippers I will literally laugh out loud...with joy. If Kobe signs with the Lakers, I will say, "meh", and hope the Clippers match on Richardson (which I'm fairly certain that they will).


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jc76ers</b>!
> rawse,
> 
> 
> dude....gotta give you props...that was pretty hilarious!!!






> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> but i seriously doubt this- you will be laughing? literally _laughing_? you might _want_ to laugh- and if you were in the company of some of your favourite least favourite laker fans from these boards, you'd force a laugh, no question- but i don't think you're being true to yourself by claiming that you would objectively find enough humour in the clippers-kobe story to produce sidesplitting and uncontrollable laughter in the corner of your own bedroom/living room/computer lab/office space/whereveryouare.
> ...


I get your point, and it's one that I've made a long time before, but understand this: If Kobe signs with the Clippers or any other team besides the Lakers at 11:01 CST, then I will wake people up on different floors of my apartment building at 11:02.

Seeing the embarassing fall of this once-proud (too proud) Laker organization and the toll it's taken on their fans, who now seem very defensive after literally years of telling other fans how inferior they are, has been, if anything, funny. So yes, if Kobe does what I think is unthinkable and puts the final nail in the coffin of this purple and gold demon-team that has _b_astardized this league for the past couple of years, then yes, I will have a nice hearty laugh. Not so much a big guffaw. More like this:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Kobe signs with the Clippers instead of the Lakers, my level of quiet amusement will be so extreme that it will cause a disturbance in The Force that Jedis will sense all the way out to the Crab Nebula.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL ok. I respect the Lakers enough to recognize them. I dont' even recognize Tmac......he's a poor man's bernard king.


As you are so fond of saying: <b>Your opinion.</b> My opinion is different, needless to say how. Opinions are just that - opinions! They are NOT facts.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL OOOOOK. I'm starting to think you might be The Rifleman's little brother


:laugh: I do have 2 younger brothers; but DN is not related to me, at least as far as I know. 

BTW, I think Kobe resigns with the Lakers. There is no reason to take less money or move lockers.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

3/2 he stays with the Lakers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It really won't be the end of the world for the Lakers if Kobe leaves. I still think they have a small chance of making the playoffs if they can sign Divac or Dampier and keep Payton in town.

Gary Payton/Shasha Vujacic
Caron Butler/Kareem Rush
Lamar Odom/Devean George/Luke Walton
Brian Grant/Brian Cook/Slava Medvedenko
Erick Dampier(or Vlade Divac)/Brian Grant

Honestly, if I were Kobe, the only thing that could keep me from signing with the Clippers is the fact that it'll tarnish my name quite a bit. It'll make him look really bad because of what the Lakers did to try to keep him with the Lakers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Gary Payton/Shasha Vujacic
> Caron Butler/Kareem Rush
> Lamar Odom/Devean George/Luke Walton
> ...


No way Caron could start at sg. He doesnt have the quickness. Heat fans have discussed him there many a times for the heat, and his jumpshot and quickness doesnt allow for that.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

If you're a Lakers fan, you want Kobe to leave.

Hang on to Vujacic, Walton, and Rush, but none of the others. Do whatever you have to do to clear out cap room so that you can go after a young star when their rookie contract expires. LeBron, Yao, Kwame, Gasol, whoever you want. Recruiting one of those should be simple for the Lakers. Build around your new franchise player and enjoy a title run a few years down the line.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> No way Caron could start at sg. He doesnt have the quickness. Heat fans have discussed him there many a times for the heat, and his jumpshot and quickness doesnt allow for that.


He's undersized at the 3, he can start at the 2 as far as I'm concerned, especially with Odom and his versatility in the lineup.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

They're not going after Dampier. They said so themselves.

They can't afford him anyways.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> They're not going after Dampier. They said so themselves.


Good Lord, I knew someone would say this. The Lakers said they wouldn't try to get him in a sign and trade. There are MANY reasons why they aren't going to try to acquire him via trade.

They are still interested in signing Erick Dampier.

And, "If you're a Lakers fan, you want Kobe to leave"? What are you talking about? Brian Grant and Lamar Odom take up more than half of the cap space, and we still have Devean George for 2 more years. There won't be a lot of cap room until 2007.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Just watch... he'll say Atlanta, Charlotte, or Sacramento. And then re-sign with the Lakers tomorrow.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> They are still interested in signing Erick Dampier.


How could they possibly do it any other way? You're over the cap if Kobe stays, right? Dampier's not signing for the MLE.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> If you're a Lakers fan, you want Kobe to leave.


:laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> And, "If you're a Lakers fan, you want Kobe to leave"? What are you talking about? Brian Grant and Lamar Odom take up more than half of the cap space, and we still have Devean George for 2 more years. There won't be a lot of cap room until 2007.


I realize. Trade them. Take horrible players, as long as you get expiring contracts.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> If you're a Lakers fan, you want Kobe to leave.
> 
> Hang on to Vujacic, Walton, and Rush, but none of the others. Do whatever you have to do to clear out cap room so that you can go after a young star when their rookie contract expires. LeBron, Yao, Kwame, Gasol, whoever you want. Recruiting one of those should be simple for the Lakers. Build around your new franchise player and enjoy a title run a few years down the line.


Ok Lebron is unrestricted FOUR years from now. You'd have to wait until any of those guys besides Brown were unrestricted cause their current teams would match ANY offer. First of all.....WTF, Curry and Chandler are both better than a Kwame Brown. Anyway.....so then you get Lebron. Then what? It's not gonna happen right away.....getting Lebron when you've EMPTIED your team won't mean anything for ANOTHER 3-4 years.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> How could they possibly do it any other way? You're over the cap if Kobe stays, right? Dampier's not signing for the MLE.


The Hawks are the only team I could possibly see giving him more than the MLE at this point. If he gets more than the MLE, it'll be in a sign and trade.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Ok Lebron is unrestricted FOUR years from now. You'd have to wait until any of those guys besides Brown were unrestricted cause their current teams would match ANY offer.


Besides Brown? You don't think the Wizard would match any offer for Brown? You're delusional.



> First of all.....WTF, Curry and Chandler are both better than a Kwame Brown. Anyway.....so then you get Lebron. Then what?


Did you miss the "whoever you want" comment or could you just not resist pumping up bulls players, like always?



> It's not gonna happen right away.....getting Lebron when you've EMPTIED your team won't mean anything for ANOTHER 3-4 years.


Yeah, so? Isn't that exactly what happened when they acquired Shaq?

Can the Lakers not wait a few years to have another potential dynasty? They have to rebuild in 2 years tops or something?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Besides Brown? You don't think the Wizard would match any offer for Brown? You're delusional.
> ...


Brown....isn't that good.

Brown should not have been named in your paragraph without mention first of Eddy Curry. Yeah "whoever you want"... It would be like saying......the Lakers can get Melo, Wade or Yao and not mentioning Lebron.

The Lakers won in year 4 with Shaq......they won't even have a shot at Lebron for 4 years.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Brown....isn't that good.
> 
> Brown should not have been named in your paragraph without mention first of Eddy Curry. Yeah "whoever you want"... It would be like saying......the Lakers can get Melo, Wade or Yao and not mentioning Lebron.


I know your routine of trying to turn every conversation into, "*insert bulls player here* is better than *random other player*", but I'm not taking the bait. Save that stuff for relevant conversation.

The point of my post was that the Lakers should save space to get them a potential superstar WHOEVER THEY THINK WILL BE ONE. I don't care who they think the person is, it can be Drew Gooden if that who they want.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> Yeah, so? Isn't that exactly what happened when they acquired Shaq?


No, the Lakers had a fair amount of talent on hand to surround Shaquille O'Neal: Nick Van Exel, Eddie Jones, Cedric Ceballos, Elden Campbell, Robert Horry and Derek Fisher. Not counting rookie Kobe Bryant.

They certainly didn't empty their roster for O'Neal.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> If you're a Lakers fan, you want Kobe to leave.
> 
> Hang on to Vujacic, Walton, and Rush, but none of the others. Do whatever you have to do to clear out cap room so that you can go after a young star when their rookie contract expires. LeBron, Yao, Kwame, Gasol, whoever you want. Recruiting one of those should be simple for the Lakers. Build around your new franchise player and enjoy a title run a few years down the line.


Kobe is a young star, he's 25. A 7 year contract now gets all Kobe's prime and almost none of his decline. He's better right now than all the players you listed. Sure maybe LeBron has the _potential_ to be better at some point, but right now he's not, and he may never realise his potential. Kobe has made all-nba 1st teams, and all-defensive teams.

Personally, I'm not a Kobe fan, but I still don't see how anyone can seriously say they would want Kobe to leave. Pass up a top 5 player, just entering his prime, with 3 rings, to maybe sign a young player who has done nothing but lead his team to a lottery pick.

Now, if you're a Laker hater, then yeah you want Kobe to leave.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I would say that it's 75-25 that Kobe resigns with the Lakers. I'm not gonna guess where Kobe goes though, but I will definitely laugh if he goes to the Clippers.


----------

